
Creating a conference about Failures in Software - nirmal
http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2008/07/conference-fail.html
======
michaelbuckbee
It's an old adage that you learn more from your failures than your successes.
It's sort of left unsaid that learning from others failures is quite a bit
easier.

